# Engineer III Legend preorder



## surfuz

https://shop.ballwatch.ch/legend










Sent from my G8142 using Tapatalk


----------



## surfuz

Not impressed by this watch. The only thing nice is the caseback.

There are even more customizations compared to the Nightbreaker. 

Sent from my G8142 using Tapatalk


----------



## GreatLakesWatch

I'm bitter about Ball's new releases ever since I missed out on getting one of the Endurance pieces ~arms crossed and scowling~


----------



## preciousvapor

I actually find this model to be quite appealing, particularly the thinner case dimensions. If I hadn't vowed to simplify down to one watch (Rolex Explorer I) I'd be ordering a Legend. If my wife liked watches I'd order her the ladies version.


----------



## preciousvapor

Besides, I've got an Endurance on order that I'll need to part with if I'm to keep to my one watch vow.


----------



## Elkins45

I’m feeling the pull very strongly on this one. I really would like to be able to see the white tubes in person. I wobservers which color tubes are the brightest?


----------



## pro2zon

I like the look of this one, i think i may go ahead and pull the trigger, i really like the blue face.


----------



## mplsabdullah

I like it. Just not sure if I like it enough to buy.... :think:


----------



## Heljestrand

Seems attractive and would be an excellent daily wear piece.


----------



## xherion

It's nice and simple, but i thought this looks very similar to Genesis?


----------



## Elkins45

xherion said:


> It's nice and simple, but i thought this looks very similar to Genesis?


Closer to the Engineer II Arabic. The numerals on the Genesis were bigger IIRC.


----------



## Elkins45

Which color tubes are probably the brightest, I wonder?


----------



## KiwiWomble

i was hoping a new diver wold be the next preorder


----------



## paintingtiger

The 40mm blue looks pretty sweet. Very tempting. I like the movement too.


----------



## gossler

Im waiting for a nice GMT...


----------



## kalburnfall

I wish they would stop using tubes to make numbers. Makes the dial look like someone glued macaroni onto them. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Elkins45

kalburnfall said:


> I wish they would stop using tubes to make numbers. Makes the dial look like someone glued macaroni onto them.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I totally disagree. I want one with all 12 digits made from tubes.


----------



## surfuz

Elkins45 said:


> I totally disagree. I want one with all 12 digits made from tubes.


That would be the DLC, which I have  Will go for it if they make the tubes taller or fatter.

Sent from my G8142 using Tapatalk


----------



## timefleas

This is getting beyond absurd. Michael (forum moderator)--is there any chance of putting all these inane pre-order or on-offer threads together into one sub-forum? Would be great to more than occasionally open the Ball Forum and actually see a thread that goes a bit further below the surface than most of these threads ever get--ones that actually offer critical analyses, in-depth and focused discussion and personal pictorials of the Ball watches that folks actually own... 

A whole lot of us here are just not into the herd mentality of needing to see the latest spin-off sales pitch, followed by pages of discussions of either bids or waiting to get their hands on an actual purchase, rarely with any substantive follow up--all rather trivial, for many of us.


----------



## bracky72

Each new model deserves its own thread. It’s the ads that pay the bills. I’d say the Ball forum is more popular then ever with all the new models.


----------



## mplsabdullah

I'll be sure to wear my good shirt around here so as not to cheap'n up the place


----------



## surfuz

Off Topic: Just some words in defence of the preorder and auction threads. Actually it's simple. 'Many' is subjective. Let's use something qualitative. Based on thread view count, I would say that there is *tremendous* interest in the Ball auctions, and the more popular models of the preorders.

May I dare ask, how can one best appreciate a watch other than to actually purchase it. *Many* of us are looking at the new found options like kids in a candy store.. The lume excites us. The price entices us. It is a driving force that binds us to share nuggets of info, pictures with each other, albeit not always in an intellectual or academic way. Regardless of background, all of us are here because we do share this passion.

I would not fully agree and does not like all the new models that Ball is introducing. But there is a whole new market out there. Like it or not, like an unstoppable express train, this trend is chugging ahead at full steam.

If such discussion were to be made subservient, I am sure that can be done. But will it make this 'Official Ball Forum' irrelevant ? Very likely!

Even more OT: Over the course of my short forum membership here, I have seen some arguments and thinking put forth, many very well written, which I am thankful and have learnt greatly. But just food for thought, would like to end this post by sharing this 1930s book for those who would care to read and identify: https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Straight_and_Crooked_Thinking

Cheers.

Sent from my G8142 using Tapatalk


----------



## KiwiWomble

we're still allowed to NOT read a thread aye?


----------



## jcombs1

Elkins45 said:


> I'm feeling the pull very strongly on this one. I really would like to be able to see the white tubes in person. I wobservers which color tubes are the brightest?


----------



## Elkins45

surfuz said:


> That would be the DLC, which I have  Will go for it if they make the tubes taller or fatter.
> 
> Sent from my G8142 using Tapatalk


I stumbled across Ball just as the DLC was being discontinued. I've been trying without much luck to find one used that's is reasonably priced.

The EHC Black is pretty close, and is also titanium, so I'm really feeling the pull of it as well. My two watch weaknesses are tritium and titanium.


----------



## Elkins45

jcombs1 said:


> View attachment 12661409


Thanks. What's the source of that chart?

Green is too common: almost all my other tritium watches are green. May have to go with yellow.


----------



## paintingtiger

surfuz said:


> Off Topic: Just some words in defence of the preorder and auction threads. Actually it's simple. 'Many' is subjective. Let's use something qualitative. Based on thread view count, I would say that there is *tremendous* interest in the Ball auctions, and the more popular models of the preorders.
> 
> May I dare ask, how can one best appreciate a watch other than to actually purchase it. *Many* of us are looking at the new found options like kids in a candy store.. The lume excites us. The price entices us. It is a driving force that binds us to share nuggets of info, pictures with each other, albeit not always in an intellectual or academic way. Regardless of background, all of us are here because we do share this passion.
> 
> I would not fully agree and does not like all the new models that Ball is introducing. But there is a whole new market out there. Like it or not, like an unstoppable express train, this trend is chugging ahead at full steam.
> 
> If such discussion were to be made subservient, I am sure that can be done. But will it make this 'Official Ball Forum' irrelevant ? Very likely!
> 
> Even more OT: Over the course of my short forum membership here, I have seen some arguments and thinking put forth, many very well written, which I am thankful and have learnt greatly. But just food for thought, would like to end this post by sharing this 1930s book for those who would care to read and identify: https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Straight_and_Crooked_Thinking
> 
> Cheers.
> 
> Sent from my G8142 using Tapatalk


I have been really torn about this preorder thing for a while. As a huge Ball Watch fan, I love being able to go into an AD and view and handle the watches. So many models I've seen online and thought there's nothing special about that, but then I see it in the metal and it's amazing. I also kinda like the idea of seeing Ball watches rubbing elbows alongside more prestigious brands. I'd hate for them to go totally online and lose this experience.

At the same time, I have been glued to this preorder campaign, waiting for something really special to come around that's also at a great price. I'd ideally love to have both models, but I fear the AD presence will soon be gone. I hope not. That would be a shame.


----------



## surfuz

Elkins45 said:


> Thanks. What's the source of that chart?
> 
> Green is too common: almost all my other tritium watches are green. May have to go with yellow.


This chart is legit, I saw something like this displayed at the Ball Office.

Sent from my G8142 using Tapatalk


----------



## jcombs1

Elkins45 said:


> Thanks. What's the source of that chart?
> 
> Green is too common: almost all my other tritium watches are green. May have to go with yellow.


Truthfully, I Googled "Tritium color brightness" when I was deciding on what tubes to choose for the Nightbreaker I ordered and this chart popped up on 5-6 different sites.

I don't know the original source and not completely sure if it's legit or not but it was on the internet so it's got that going for it, which is nice.

I also guessed that if 5-6 websites were using the same chart as a reference there was a chance it was reasonably accurate. But it might be complete gar-bage. It was the only reference I found in the 0.3 seconds I spent looking.

I decided on white tubes for my NB


----------



## Zoogleboogle

this may be my first ball. really tempting! love the little splash of yellow on the black dial. yellow or white tubes though..?!


----------



## surfuz

Zoogleboogle said:


> this may be my first ball. really tempting! love the little splash of yellow on the black dial. yellow or white tubes though..?!


Zoogleboogle, likely won't be your last. Yellow looks nice, but white is more unique.

Was looking at the auction where I placed a bid. Realized that there is already a model with the name Legend:









Sent from my G8142 using Tapatalk


----------



## Alansmithee

40mm, blue face and blue tubes is a win from me.


----------



## paintingtiger

Alansmithee said:


> 40mm, blue face and blue tubes is a win from me.


Me too.


----------



## mplsabdullah

Anyone know the lug to lug length?


----------



## mannal

kalburnfall said:


> I wish they would stop using tubes to make numbers. Makes the dial look like someone glued macaroni onto them.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Although I disagree, I did get a bit of coffee out the nose while reading your post


----------



## Drudge

Looks clean and simple I think I like it :think:


----------



## Zoogleboogle

surfuz said:


> Zoogleboogle, likely won't be your last. Yellow looks nice, but white is more unique.
> 
> Was looking at the auction where I placed a bid. Realized that there is already a model with the name Legend:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my G8142 using Tapatalk


Oh this is nice too! Crap!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## playinwittime

Legend blue dial with blue tubes trigger pulled. Though I bought the Genesis as a black dial at 42mm, I know I'm going to enjoy this 40mm blue dial with shock of yellow...


----------



## paintingtiger

playinwittime said:


> Legend blue dial with blue tubes trigger pulled. Though I bought the Genesis as a black dial at 42mm, I know I'm going to enjoy this 40mm blue dial with shock of yellow...


Congrats! Can't wait to see it!


----------



## surfuz

Think Ball models in general looks better in real life than in pictures. Takes leap of faith to trigger a preorder, but price is really good comparatively. 

Sent from my G8142 using Tapatalk


----------



## paintingtiger

surfuz said:


> Think Ball models in general looks better in real life than in pictures. Takes leap of faith to trigger a preorder, but price is really good comparatively.
> 
> Sent from my G8142 using Tapatalk


Agreed


----------



## fawlty

I very much like how Ball has made a thinner watch. This watch would have been perfect for me except for the day feature. The magnified portion over the date is hideous and will prevent me from ordering.


----------



## Premise

fawlty said:


> I very much like how Ball has made a thinner watch. This watch would have been perfect for me except for the day feature. The magnified portion over the date is hideous and will prevent me from ordering.


The date magnifier really should go. Yellow markings too. Everything else and size is perfect. I still may get one eventually but I'm not a huge fan of preordering. A lot to like here though. Recently purchased my first Ball watch and I don't think it will be my last.


----------



## Supasheep

Hi guys i'm really keen on this watch, but the feature section of the watch doesn't mention about any shock resistance. But i'm pretty sure all Engineer series watches have 5000g shock resistance and 48k anti magnetic by default? The Engineer iii Legend surely must have the shock resistance tech? Can anyone confirm?


----------



## Premise

Supasheep said:


> Hi guys i'm really keen on this watch, but the feature section of the watch doesn't mention about any shock resistance. But i'm pretty sure all Engineer series watches have 5000g shock resistance and 48k anti magnetic by default? The Engineer iii Legend surely must have the shock resistance tech? Can anyone confirm?


I don't see the anti shock rating on the site, but it does say it's rated to 80,000A/m.

https://shop.ballwatch.ch/e3legend?product_id=315


----------



## Elkins45

I wish the tubes on the hands were different colors than the dial.


----------



## Techno1947

mplsabdullah said:


> Anyone know the lug to lug length?


Lug width 20mm

Anyone know the lug to lug length?

isn't 47mm lug to lug?

i need this watch


----------



## Zoogleboogle

Premise said:


> The date magnifier really should go. Yellow markings too. Everything else and size is perfect. I still may get one eventually but I'm not a huge fan of preordering. A lot to like here though. Recently purchased my first Ball watch and I don't think it will be my last.


Yeah the magnifier kinda kills it for me.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## peppaz

Techno1947 said:


> Lug width 20mm
> 
> Anyone know the lug to lug length?
> 
> isn't 47mm lug to lug?
> 
> i need this watch


Just to clarify - the 40mm version lug width is 20mm, the 43mm version lug width is 21mm

https://shop.ballwatch.ch/index.php?route=product/product&product_id=316

I am in for a black 43mm with yellow tubes, wish it was coming sooner than Marchish 2018


----------



## mplsabdullah

peppaz said:


> Just to clarify - the 40mm version lug width is 20mm, the 43mm version lug width is 21mm
> 
> https://shop.ballwatch.ch/index.php?route=product/product&product_id=316
> 
> I am in for a black 43mm with yellow tubes, wish it was coming sooner than Marchish 2018


Pretty sure they where asking the lug to lug length from top to bottom. I actually asked Ball about this via Facebook and they said the 40mm version is 48mm from lug to lug length wise. That is one of the most important measurements and always left out in most brands descriptions. The only ones I see including this are usually microbrands.


----------



## ross8425

Thinking of getting the 31mm for my wife.. first time I have seen anything that resembles a classic ladies watch on pre-order from ball.


----------



## daiKel

Most of their classic ones have designs that age well (i.e. Marvelight is the one I have). If not of the relatively similar design I would love to get an Engineer III Legend too.


----------



## paintingtiger

daiKel said:


> Most of their classic ones have designs that age well (i.e. Marvelight is the one I have). If not of the relatively similar design I would love to get an Engineer III Legend too.


I would agree with that statement. Their simple classic designs do age better, like the Marvelight, or the Nighttrain, or the 60 Seconds to name a few.


----------



## Zoogleboogle

I wish theyd do something more aesthetically pleasing with the date window. Just looks wrong to me being slanted with no border or anything 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## peppaz

Anyone know when these should start arriving?


----------



## samael_6978

peppaz said:


> Anyone know when these should start arriving?


March-April, I think.

Sent from my HTC6535LVW using Tapatalk


----------



## navjing0614

Originally I think was march-april but got an email from ball that it would be last week of April or early may. Delayed I guess.

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## playinwittime

Got an email last week indicating the watch would ship by end of May. Anyone receive his or her Legend yet or been contacted by a distributor to arrange delivery?


----------



## f1000988

I’ve got the Legend yesterday, posted a picture in another thread


----------



## peppaz

playinwittime said:


> Got an email last week indicating the watch would ship by end of May. Anyone receive his or her Legend yet or been contacted by a distributor to arrange delivery?


same here - been waiting so long!


----------



## navjing0614

playinwittime said:


> Got an email last week indicating the watch would ship by end of May. Anyone receive his or her Legend yet or been contacted by a distributor to arrange delivery?


Emailed them couple of days ago, did not even respond. Oh well I guess this is my first and last pre order.

Sent from my SM-N920T using Tapatalk


----------



## Oarngepeel

I have ordered two pre order watches in the past, a Voyager as a gift for my stepson and my wife ordered me an Endurance as a gift. Both were late.
Although I was very pleased with both once they arrived.


----------



## Chronohound

Received an email yesterday my watch has shipped from Switzerland to local distributor. Hopefully will have it in the next two weeks.


----------



## wickets

Chronohound said:


> Received an email yesterday my watch has shipped from Switzerland to local distributor. Hopefully will have it in the next two weeks.


If that were mine I know for sure the next two weeks would include nothing but checking the tracking 50 times a day


----------



## playinwittime

Oarngepeel said:


> I have ordered two pre order watches in the past, a Voyager as a gift for my stepson and my wife ordered me an Endurance as a gift. Both were late.
> Although I was very pleased with both once they arrived.


I had the same happen with my Engineer II Genesis, but what a fantastic watch! So, Ball is forgiven.



Chronohound said:


> Received an email yesterday my watch has shipped from Switzerland to local distributor. Hopefully will have it in the next two weeks.


Same here.


----------



## dmjonez

I received my e-mail yesterday stating my watch had been shipped to the USA. Standing by for delivery...

If anyone gets theirs, please post a photo.


----------



## watchmaster71

Stunning watch


----------



## Tifoso

They say mine is on its way too. After losing interest, getting excited again.... Hopefully others will start getting theirs - anxious to see some photos.


----------



## Mislo

This is my first post on these forums -- to share that, after some delay, I finally got mine today. Here's a couple of pictures. I want it to be a tool watch (albeit one I won't feel bad wearing with a suit...), hence black dial for maximum contrast, green lume for maximum brightness, and will be replacing the included leather strap (shown in photo) by a black cordura strap (from watchgecko).


----------



## kennkez

Nice lume shot


----------



## Tifoso

Mislo said:


> This is my first post on these forums -- to share that, after some delay, I finally got mine today. Here's a couple of pictures. I want it to be a tool watch (albeit one I won't feel bad wearing with a suit...), hence black dial for maximum contrast, green lume for maximum brightness, and will be replacing the included leather strap (shown in photo) by a black cordura strap (from watchgecko).


Thank you for sharing! I have to say, that watch is stunning. Very simple, yet appealingly "different" in its detailing, if that makes sense.... I ordered the black dial as well, but on a metal strap. I'm even more excited now!


----------



## paintingtiger

Mislo said:


> This is my first post on these forums -- to share that, after some delay, I finally got mine today. Here's a couple of pictures. I want it to be a tool watch (albeit one I won't feel bad wearing with a suit...), hence black dial for maximum contrast, green lume for maximum brightness, and will be replacing the included leather strap (shown in photo) by a black cordura strap (from watchgecko).


Wow, that is stunning! Loving it on the leather. Congrats!


----------



## wickets

Mislo said:


> I finally got mine today. Here's a couple of pictures.


Looks amazing. Is that the 40 or 43?


----------



## Mislo

wickets said:


> Looks amazing. Is that the 40 or 43?


It's the 40 mm.


----------



## Mislo

I'm blown away by how good the tritium lights are. Here's a comparison with my Tudor Pelagos, which has awesome lume. The Pelagos was in average indoor lighting for a while before this, then I put it 10 minutes in the sun before putting it in pitch dark for two hours. The photos are 1) before, 2) after 1 minute, 3) after 30 minutes, 4) after one hour, 5) after 90 minutes, 6) after two hours.


----------



## jatherly

Hows that song go "All night long, all night........" By the way mine (blue) has been posted and is someplace between Europe and Seattle!


----------



## wickets

Lume pics are great...thanks for posting


----------



## Tifoso

^ Agreed, great lume pics. 

Just got my shipment info. Delivery expected for Tuesday....


----------



## Mislo

wickets said:


> Lume pics are great...thanks for posting


Thanks. Accuracy seems ok, first two days losing about 4 seconds per day. (Here the Pelagos is, as you'd expect from the Tudor in-house movement, in another league, with less than a second gain per day -- and listening to them with the Clock Tuner app shows a reasonably steady beat on the Ball, as you'd expect from a workhorse ETA movement, and a freakishly steady one on the Tudor.)


----------



## Tlcc44

Got mine. Very happy with it.


----------



## jatherly

Blue on bracelet, nice, very nice.


----------



## wickets

what i really like about these is that they seem to have made the minute hand 'substantially' longer than the hour hand which makes reading time so much easier especially if youre in geriatric territory


----------



## jatherly

The tubes on this thing put out so much light I could see in the bathroom without the lights on. Crazy! Another shot with morning light.


----------



## samael_6978

Got mine yesterday.

I'm a little disappointed that I didn't get the serial number I reserved.

Hands are slightly misaligned when at 12, and date doesn't jump exactly at midnight.

I own Ball 60 seconds and I'm sure that the Ball could do better than that. On 60 seconds the day and date jump precisely at midnight.

But the watch is good for the money, I'm sure of that...










Sent from my HTC6535LVW using Tapatalk


----------



## KiwiWomble

Mislo said:


> This is my first post on these forums -- to share that, after some delay, I finally got mine today. Here's a couple of pictures. I want it to be a tool watch (albeit one I won't feel bad wearing with a suit...), hence black dial for maximum contrast, green lume for maximum brightness, and will be replacing the included leather strap (shown in photo) by a black cordura strap (from watchgecko).


Congrats! And welcome to the forum


----------



## wickets

samael_6978 said:


> Got mine yesterday.
> 
> I'm a little disappointed that I didn't get the serial number I reserved.
> 
> Hands are slightly misaligned when at 12, and date doesn't jump exactly at midnight.
> 
> I own Ball 60 seconds and I'm sure that the Ball could do better than that. On 60 seconds the day and date jump precisely at midnight.
> 
> Sent from my HTC6535LVW using Tapatalk


If the disappointment gets too much, I'm on the wtb!!! ☺


----------



## samael_6978

I appreciate the offer. The watch is a gift from my wife... and it scratches Explorer itch very nicely. So in the end I'm saving $5500 anyway 


wickets said:


> If the disappointment gets too much, I'm on the wtb!!! ☺


Sent from my HTC6535LVW using Tapatalk


----------



## jasonjs

I'll have a 43mm blue dial with green tubes on stainless bracelet for sale the moment it arrives, which should be Friday. Just got my tracking today. Comes with a blue/white nato as well.


----------



## balagee

Mine arrived aswell. Very pleased overall. Nice build quality, and excellent size (40mm on 16.5cm wrist). Lume is excellent also.

Some photos:


----------



## wickets

i envy the buyer...43 a bit big for me unfortunately otherwise my money would already be in your bank account lol


----------



## jasonjs

wickets said:


> i envy the buyer...43 a bit big for me unfortunately otherwise my money would already be in your bank account lol


Yea, I went back and forth on the size for a while. Ultimately went with the 43 because I'm not a fan of the cyclops, which the bigger 43mm doesn't have.


----------



## navjing0614

971/1000 here. 









Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## paintingtiger

navjing0614 said:


> 971/1000 here.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


Now that is sharp!


----------



## navjing0614

First bath...









Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Tifoso

navjing0614 said:


> 971/1000 here.


The blue face really is nice on these....


----------



## jasonjs

Just took seeing it in person to get excited again and change my mind about selling. She's a keeper.


----------



## Supasheep

geez i still havent received my 43mm legend. Are people still waiting for theirs?


----------



## navjing0614

jasonjs said:


> Just took seeing it in person to get excited again and change my mind about selling. She's a keeper.
> 
> View attachment 13232173


Not sure if it's my eyes but I don't see the date and the cyclops???

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## jasonjs

navjing0614 said:


> jasonjs said:
> 
> 
> 
> Just took seeing it in person to get excited again and change my mind about selling. She's a keeper.
> 
> View attachment 13232173
> 
> 
> 
> Not sure if it's my eyes but I don't see the date and the cyclops???
> 
> Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk
Click to expand...

The 43mm Legend has day/date and no cyclops. That's the main reason I went for the bigger one... Didn't care much for the cyclops.


----------



## jasonjs

Quick shot showing the day/date on the 43mm version a bit better. Excuse my cell phone reflection


----------



## jasonjs

Supasheep said:


> geez i still havent received my 43mm legend. Are people still waiting for theirs?


I was feeling your pain. Finally got my 43mm on Friday, number 706/1000. Hopefully yours isn't far behind.


----------



## navjing0614

jasonjs said:


> The 43mm Legend has day/date and no cyclops. That's the main reason I went for the bigger one... Didn't care much for the cyclops.


My mistake. I thought it was the 40mm version. 

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## jasonjs

So I've decided to let it go after all, if anyone is interested...

Lightly Used Men&apos;s Ball Engineer III Legend Watch 43mm | eBay


----------



## srankin1826

Nice watch, but I would like it if Ball put tubes in for minute markers on more watches.


----------



## Tifoso

Well, I received mine some time ago (40mm, black dial) and, after some internal debate, realized that the style just wasn't for me. So I've put mine up for sale too....

https://www.watchuseek.com/f29/fs-ball-engineer-iii-legend-40mm-black-dial-4758379.html


----------

